# Best Sandalwood FO



## chlobue (May 25, 2008)

I have a customer who wants sandalwood FO. She spent 20 yrs. in the Middle East so she knows what it smells like(I haven't a clue!!!) She doesn't want a blend - just straight sandalwood. Can somebody give me a suggestion??
TIA

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

It seems to me that the best choice might be an EO, not a FO. I expect the FOs would be only approximations of the authentic scent.

Greg


----------



## Lane (May 25, 2008)

I have a friend who back packs all over the world. She once asked for a "straight" sandalwood to remind her of all the places she's been. After having her smell about 10 different ones, I finally found a good one! 

Asian Sandalwood from Peaks Candle Supply. 

You can get a one oz sample for I think $2.50. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Yes - Peaks Asian Sandalwood is really nice as is Brambleberry's Sensual Sandalwood.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 9, 2013)

I ordered a small amount from Symphony Scents and soaped it.  It really is interesting.  I've had people say they smelled a note of pepper.  Someone else said rose.  I have nothing else to compare it to so I guess it's a pretty sandalwood.  It sticks.  This was one of my first crinkle cuts I was so crazy about and in hindsight I don't think the cut matches an exotic scent like that at all.


----------

